# Kolcov lapok



## gspr11 (2016 December 19)

Homeopátiás eszköz. Van-e valakinek tapasztalata?
Az alábbi honlapon teljes részletességgel minden elolvasható, továbbá a youtube-on több videót is találtam.
http://kfs-koltcovplates.com/hu/12-kolcov-lapok-kszf


----------



## Éleskés (2016 December 19)

gspr11 írta:


> Homeopátiás eszköz. Van-e valakinek tapasztalata?
> Az alábbi honlapon teljes részletességgel minden elolvasható, továbbá a youtube-on több videót is találtam.
> http://kfs-koltcovplates.com/hu/12-kolcov-lapok-kszf


Ez nem homeopatiás eszköz, ez valami más. De működik. Szvsz valamiféle energiákat kummulál és mozgat. Azok, akik ilyen energiákkal gyógyítanak erősebbek, mint a Kolcov lapok, de ezek a lapok mindig kéznél vannak és csak egyszer kell fizetni értük.


----------



## gspr11 (2016 December 19)

Tisztelt Éleskés!...köszönöm a gyors választ. Örülök, hogy az a véleményed, hogy "működik". 
Azért gondoltam hogy homeopátiás eszköz, mert a lapok tartalmazzák a meghatározott gyógynövények rezgését. A homeopátiás gyógyszer is az eredeti orvosság felhígított /"lebutított"/ változata. Már nem gyógyít a hagyományos értelemben, de a gyógynövény tartam rezgését tartalmazza, és ez segíti a szervezetet az öngyógyításban. 
A lapok annyival többek, hogy tartalmazzák a szükséges gyógynövények rezgésén túl meghatározott ásványok polarizációit, továbbá csatornákat, melyek megelőznek egy sor betegségeket. Most vásároltam meg az 1 és 2-es, valamint a 9-es lapokat.


----------



## tridosa (2017 Február 18)

https://data.hu/get/10326492/Titokzatos_orosz_gyogymodok.pdf

Ebben a könyvben szó van a Kolcov lapokról is,ami információs gyógyászat.


----------



## xell (2017 Március 2)

Itt egy kis hatásvideo:


----------



## vague (2019 Október 18)

Sziasztok!
Kinek milyen tapasztalata van a Kolcov lapokkal?


----------



## gspr11 (2019 Október 18)

Én az 1-es és 2-es, valamint a 9-es lapokat vásároltam meg.
A 9-es nem vitte le a vérnyomásomat, de remélem segít a szív és érrendszeremen. Jó a koleszterin értékem, remélem nem vagyok elmeszesedve, de van egy kis szívritmus zavarom, ami most megoldódhat a vérnyomáscsökkentő cseréjével. /ACE gátló/
Az 1-es és 2-es lap általánosan javít. Nem tudom konkrétan segít-e, de nincs semmi bajom. 72 éves vagyok.
Egy biztos, hogy nem segít gyorsan. Megelőzésre jó. Én hiszek benne, de tisztába vagyok azzal, hogy nem csodaszer. Nem tudom hogy lehet-e bemérni, pl. ingával. Ha nagy a baj, akkor jobb a gyógyszer, ha lelkiismeretes és közlékeny az orvos. Ebben az esetben viszont számolni kell a káros mellékhatással.


----------



## k deak arpad (2020 Január 12)

Megpróbálom egyszerűen ,de érthetően elmagyarázni,,hofgy MI A CSODA IS EZ A KOLCOV LAP!


----------

